# Dann mal raus



## klaus e (21. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich nun fast ein Jahr schon bei euch geschnüffelt und allein durchs Lesen viel gelernt habe, möchte ich "aus der Deckung" kommen. Eigentlich war heute mit Freunden ein ausgedehnter Spaziergang angedacht, doch in Neopren mit Wärmflasche macht das keinen rechten Spaß. Da habe ich die Zeit genutzt, und ein paar Bilder vom letzten Jahr ins Album gestellt, auch ein aktuelles von heute Mittag -brrh ...
Unser kleiner Teich liegt im Vordertaunus in der Nähe von Wiesbaden auf rund 420 m über NN - also absolut Hochwasserfrei  , was ein geborener Moselaner gar nicht hoch genug zu schätzen weiß.  Im Teich hat das Pflanenwachstum eingesetzt und die Fadenalgen ziehen sich spürbar zurück. Die "Jungs", von denen mindestens einer ein "Mädel" sein muss (3 kleine Shubumkins seit letztem Sommer gesichtet), dümpeln noch recht träge und meist in der Tiefwasserzone. Einzig die __ Schnecken haben die Arbeit bereits wieder aufgenommen und sind fleissig am Mümmeln.
Kurzzeitig hatte auch schon ein Frosch Quartier bezogen und nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit nach Gesellschaft gerufen. Seit zwei Tagen hat er sich wieder verzogen und wartet wohl auf besseres Wetter für den zweiten Versuch. Dafür bastelt ein Kleiberpaar emsig am Umbau des Brutkastens. Es besteht also durchaus Hoffnung auf den Frühling.
Frohe Ostern wünscht euch der "nicht-mehr-ganz-neue"
Klaus E


----------



## Annett (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Klaus,

na denn *Herzlich Willkommen unter den Aktiven Usern des Forums! *

Was man so auf den Bildern erkennen kann - schöne Anlage.  
Da kann man mal sehen, wieviel die Suchfunktion leistet, wenn man sie nutzt.  

Aber mach die nächsten Bilder ruhig ein wenig größer! So 800x600 und max. 244kB dürfen es sein. 


Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Teich und hier bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Ebenfalls willkommen unter den Aktiven!  

Aber wer, oder besser was liegt denn bei dir in der Hängematte?


----------



## toschbaer (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Klaus,

Herzlich :Willkommen2
bei den Teich:crazy 
@ Jochen
Das ist sein Beitrag zur Reiherabwehr   

Klaus: Ist es das was ich vermute ?? ( Beate U bei dir im Garten  )
Alter Schwede!!! mann mann mann  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## klaus e (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Frohe Ostern an Alle,
@Anette: Sorry, aber die Grube hatte ich schon gegraben, da wusste ich vom hilfreichen Forum noch gar nix - weiß aber jetzt, was ich bei besserem Wetter ändern muss. Ansonsten: Bis auf die auch hier oft diskutierte Fadenalgen-Problematik läuft das teichlein nun bald in der 3. Saison ohne große Probleme. Bilder größer = kein Problem
@Joachim: Das ist die "Schwebende"...
@Friedhelm: Tststs... nix BU, hatte vor zwei Jahren einen Terrazzo-Kurs belegt. Die dort gefertigten Teile waren mir aber zu klein. Think Big, und dann habe ich halt ein Edelstahlgerüst mitHasendraht umwickelt und die Dame gleich auf ihre imaginäre Hängematte modlliert - Beton, es kommt drauf an, was man draus macht...
LG
Klaus E


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Schöne Trockenmauern!

Schöne alte Steine!!!

Schade, sowas konnte ich leider nicht kriegen. Jetzt heißt es warten, bis die Steine aus dem Baumarkt wenigstens __ Moos ansetzen.

:smoki


----------



## Annett (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hi.

@Klaus
Die Dame in der Hängematte hatte ich noch gar nicht entdeckt...  
Die Bilder sind halt doch zu winzig - dabei trage ich nicht mal eine Brille.   

[OT]
@Alex
Auch wenns nicht ganz hierher passt 





> Jetzt heißt es warten, bis die Steine aus dem Baumarkt wenigstens __ Moos ansetzen.



pinsel die Steine dort, wo sie Moos ansetzen sollen mal mit Joghurt ein. 
Das soll bei neuen Terracotta-Töpfen für Patina sorgen, also warum nicht auch bei neuen Steine?! [/OT]


----------



## Olli.P (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Klaus,


:willkommen  bei den Teich-:crazy 

Und weiterhin viel Spaß beim Lesen, suchen, stöbern und.................
















jetzt auch Aktiven mitschreiben und Erfahrungen austauschen


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hey Annett,

interessante Idee!!!
Danke, das werde ich mal probieren. Wenn's funzt, berichte ich darüber. Wenn nicht, berichte ich auch...


----------



## klaus e (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Alex,
dank auch dir für die Blumen 
Die mittlere Mauer habe ich vor ca. 10 Jahren aus den Resten eines alten Schweinestalles gebastelt. Der musste einem Neubau weichen und der Bauer war froh, einen Depp gefunden zu haben der ihm den Schutt kostenlos vom Hof fährt.
Die Mauer aus dem Teich und rechts vom Bachlauf hab ich genauso günstig geschossen. Eine Nachbarin war auf Fung-Shui-Tripp und ihr GA hat sich der Sache angenommen. Für Mörderkohle wurde die Bruchsteinmauer gegen eine Garnitmauer ausgetauscht. Sieht dort nun aus wie vorher, nur Granit statt Bruchstein. :smoki Egal, als Moselaner mit Trockenmauern groß geworden, exportiert man die dann auch ins hessische Exil. 
Weil ihr euch scheinbar mehrheitlich mehr Gedanken zu meiner Dame als zu Teich und Garten macht, werde ich nachher noch ein paar Bilder einstellen. Wie die Terrazzo-Technik, mit der man auch Bachläufe u.a. gestalten könnte funktioniert, schreibe ich auf Wunsch unter einem andern Thema gerne mal auf.
Bis dahin
Klaus E


----------



## klaus e (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Ich bin dumm...:beeten 
Verzweifle gerade an der Bildgröße:
Annetts Vorgabe ist max. 800x600 dpi ¿ (Ironie). Dateigröße max 240 KB
Sowohl Photoshop als IrfanView machen aus 800x600 dpi bei 72 dpi Monitorauflösung wesentlich mehr.
Beschneide ich dann die Seitenlänge, lomen halt die Ergebnisse raus, die ihr als zu klein empfindet. Dabei ist die max. Seitenlänge lt. meiner Programme immer noch 15 cm.
Mein Problem: Beruflich muss ich eher in die andere, größere Richtung denken
Hilfe, dreht mich um (gedanklich, natürlich) 
Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hi Klaus,

dann geh doch mal einfach in 50er Schritten mit der Bildgröße runter, so 750x X
wenn's geht kannste ja Seitenverhältnis beibehalten anklicken. Bei mir passen auch nicht immer alle 800x600 Pixel Bilder. Dann geh ich eben auch noch ein wenig mit der Pixel Zahl runter....


----------



## klaus e (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Ok Olli, 
danke, mach ich, aber nicht mehr heute.
Ihr werdet sehen!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Findling (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Klaus,

dann auch von mir noch ein :Willkommen2 von der Mosel an den Ex-Moselaner.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## klaus e (22. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Findling,
so Ex bin ich denn auch noch nicht. Bin regelmäßig in Zell, Traben-Traurig und Bullay zugegen. Einmal Canyon, immer Canyon...
Wo steht denn dein Findling so geografisch?
LG
Klaus


----------



## Findling (25. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hi Klaus,

dann kommst du ja aus der Gegend mit den süßeren Weinlagen. Ich bin an der Obermosel. Meine Findlinge haben (von ein paar Hecken am Bahndamm abgesehen) freie Sicht nach Luxemburg. Sind Luftlinie so ca. 300 m bis zur Grenze.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## rainthanner (25. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Klaus, 

willkommen im Forum. 

So eine "Schwebende" hat auch nicht jeder im Garten.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## klaus e (25. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Findling,
na, süßen __ Wein gibts doch gar nicht, höchstens lieblichen... aber den mag ich nicht. Zum Glück produzieren einige meiner alten Schulkameraden schönen trockenen Riesling. Aber hast recht, bei euch wächst auch ein guter Tropfen 
Grüße an den Fluss
Klaus


----------



## klaus e (25. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Rainthanner,
danke für die Begrüßung. Was die "Schwebende" belangt, wenn wir alle das Gleiche im Garten hätten, wärs doch öd - oder?
LG
Klaus


----------

